# Powershift 824 and 924



## Kaleb Billig (Dec 19, 2019)

I’m brand new here and I got a quick question for the powershift junkies: 

I have not been able to find this information anywhere so I figured someone here will know... 

The powershift 824 and 924: do they have the same size impeller? Is it 12” or 14”??? 

I’m really wanting a powershift and there was 1 1028 that sold while I was trying to set up a meet time with the guy... but now there’s both a 924 and 824 available but I only want a powershift with a 14” impeller... 

I know the new powermax 928 has the big impeller but I simply cannot find the impeller specs for the 824 and 924 (I know they have a different part number than 1028 & 1132) 

There’s also an 1132 available but it’s about 300 more than the 924 and I’d prefer a 24-28 swath as garage space is slightly limited... 

So any information would be greatly appreciated! 
824 & 924 with 14” impeller, am I just dreaming or is it real?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got several 834's a 624, an 1132 a 1232 and had a 1028.....I never noticed what size impeller they have. I will say I've never had a PS that didn't throw snow well. What ever size you decide on, I wouldn't worry about the impeller size.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have the 824. The 924 may get you a little more top end RPM under load. I *think* in the Tecumseh engine line the 8 hp and 9 hp are both 318cc displacement. The 8 HP is governed to 3200 RPM and the 9 hp is governed to 3600 RPM. 



Well you don't have to ask what I did to my 8 HP RPM governing (screw driver please . . . ) :grin:


I *believe* they are all 12" impellers, as per the Toro Spec sheet. You may want to do the impeller mod as there is about a 0.35" 'gap' between the impeller blade and the housing. I did the impeller mod on mine and it throws wet slush further than some machines can throw dry powder :wink2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The POWERSHIFTS All ran a 12 inch Impeller. The old school TOROS 8-26 and 11-32 ran the 14 inch Impeller.*


----------

